# How much Aquasoil?



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

You are going to want about four bags of aquasoil. I've had great results ordering it from ADG. I've never used powersand, so can't comment on the use of it.
http://www.adgshop.com/


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for your input. Is the amazonia black? Anyone out there with powersand knowledge. Thanks.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

The search function is your friend. This question has been asked and answered many times.
As for powersand, it's good but some say not necessary. If you mix it with aquasoil, you'll eventually see white pebbles poke out of the substrate, which can get annoying and look unsightly.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

ringram said:


> The search function is your friend. This question has been asked and answered many times.
> As for powersand, it's good but some say not necessary. If you mix it with aquasoil, you'll eventually see white pebbles poke out of the substrate, which can get annoying and look unsightly.


Agreed. I think you don't need the powersand. That happened with my last tank...now I'm using 100% AS. Good luck!


----------



## CaritoBito (Oct 2, 2007)

I was looking for the exact same information for my 55 and I think am also going to go with the aquasoil over the eco from all the posts Ive read.

I found this in one of the other posts.
48 * 12 * 3 cubic inches in liters
type that into the google search (48" long X 12"wide by 3 cubic inches) and it will tell you that you need 28.3 liters to do a 55 gallon tank. I believe the ada bags are listed in liters.

Carito


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

I was told 6l power sand and 3- 9l bags of your soil type, for my 55.

Curt


----------



## iridescencet (Oct 13, 2007)

Kinda late. but just to share my experience.

I've used powersand and aquasoil together. 

powersand will be a GREAT boost to your start up. i've tried setups with and without powersand and noticed that powersand gets the plants growing much quicker than using a nutrient base with aquasoil.

However, the nutrients in powersand seem to last for a really short time. (6-8months?) your plants will grow like mad in the beginning and eventually slow down. 

i've never tried mixing power sand and another nutrient base though. 

as to how much AS you need. the general rule is a 9L bag for every 2 sqft. (2" thick) which in my experience is enough for most stem and rosette plants. echinodorus and crypts will grow better with 3" of AS.


----------

